# Bitches 101



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

That's an attention grabber, eh? 

At what point is my 6.5 month old pup, Fiona, going to go into heat? What the hell am I supposed to do? 8-[ I don't want Jake to make a bunch of Jake juniors! #-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> That's an attention grabber, eh?
> 
> At what point is my 6.5 month old pup, Fiona, going to go into heat? What the hell am I supposed to do? 8-[ I don't want Jake to make a bunch of Jake juniors! #-o


Do? You mean about careful separation?


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Is there a guide called "Bitches in heat for Dumbasses"? That's the one I need!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

"Bitches in heat for Dumbasses" - Now that's just funny...:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I've heard times of anywhere from 5-6 months to 13 months, so first heat varies.

My mix female went into heat at around 8 mos. Then again 3 mos later. Then a long wait of almost 10mos. Then 5 mos. Now she seems to have stabilised at around 6 months between heats which makes it a lot easier to predict. I notice my girl acting more confident, pushy, and suddenly VERY interested in sniffing for other dogs (marking) on walks, before I notice any blood.

It does make a bit of a mess, with the blood. Some people make them wear panties indoors, LOL. My girl just lives a lot more outdoors when that happens, and all indoor time is in a crate. No problem that way. Also, if you are in an area with lots of strays, I've hard of people driving the female some distance away for walking, so as not to attract other dogs to the home area. Hasn't been any problem where I live.

As far as not getting her preggers, all you have to do is separate. Her, as well as him. My girl at first had no clue what happened, but after several heats I'd say she's more determined to get to the boys than they are to her. Also, if I am there, they still obey me and NO means NO - so I've had them out together to run through OB excersises. No problems, though one heck of a distraction!

Cyko drools at her and chatters his teeth and foams at the mouth. Pretty funny.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the same problem 2 Bitches in heat and a female with 1 week old pups. Talks about trouble. Not to mention 2 VERY horney males that want a go at them, I keep telling the older male to knock it off because they are both too young(6 months) and his daughters. The other monster though has a mind of his own and has to be crated or on lead. then i have a 7 month old male in for training that thinks hes a big shot too and want to get a turn. Oh well such is life.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Play it safe. Pay attention to her. IME, it's worth it to blot an intact female with paper towel daily. I/we (team effort) caught an early pyo and the bitch didn't need to be spayed. The first sign of a heat is swelling usually beginning 6 weeks before the first discharge. 

A female can "take" somewhere around the 14th day after the first sign of red blood, so be extra cautious then. Dogs can mate through a chainlink fence.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

My girls generally have their first heat right as 8 months. Like with humans it can vary greatly though!

You can buy the cute little diapers to contain the mess. I have tile and laminate floors so I generally just have a mop handy. If you do buy the diapers DO NOT BUY the doggie napkins. Buy human pads, and just cut them to fit. The doggie pads are outrageous price wise. My girls keep them self pretty clean so I only use the diaper if I bring her to work with me. 

If I suspect a girl is getting ready to come into heat I will put a white towel in their crate or sleeping area. You can also wipe the girl area with a damp paper towel before they urinate in the morning and check for blood.

Really, it won't be bad! 

And of course, keep your male and female seperated! Expect your male to act like a butthead. My male cries like a baby all the way to and from training when I have a girl in heat in the vehicle. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> I have the same problem 2 Bitches in heat and a female with 1 week old pups. Talks about trouble. Not to mention 2 VERY horney males that want a go at them, I keep telling the older male to knock it off because they are both too young(6 months) and his daughters. The other monster though has a mind of his own and has to be crated or on lead. then i have a 7 month old male in for training that thinks hes a big shot too and want to get a turn. Oh well such is life.


Can't even imagine that:-o I'll pray for you I had one in heat while I had a young litter and that was bad enough!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Betty Mathena said:


> Can't even imagine that:-o I'll pray for you I had one in heat while I had a young litter and that was bad enough!


I live in the 7th layer of hell. My wife is threatening to go to her parent house til some of these bitches are out. Just went out to check my 7 month old female and she is swollen as well so she is probably going to start soon as well.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

On my...........you are doomed!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> I/we (team effort) caught an early pyo and the bitch didn't need to be spayed.


Early warning signs? What did you notice that made you realise she had pyo? 



Anne Vaini said:


> Dogs can mate through a chainlink fence.


And that is a visual I can do without:lol: ... But I know someone whose bulldog ate through a kitchen door to get outside and then chewed through a chainlink fence to mate with their rottweiler. Female bulldog, left loose in the house. Male rott was locked in a kennel outside. She wore her teeth down to stubs but she got to him...#-o


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Betty Mathena said:


> And of course, keep your male and female seperated! Expect your male to act like a butthead. My male cries like a baby all the way to and from training when I have a girl in heat in the vehicle. Drives me nuts.


HA HA...panting, pacing, drooling, whining, scratching, spinning, barking, and all of those again and again, males.....

Buy a straw bale....I have three females (two Mals and a GSD), all intact and an intact male LAB 
All females are secured with hog panel flooring and 10ft kennel walls and the LAB humps the straw bale during heat cycles around here:lol: :lol: :lol: ......he is a good way to gauge when a female is receptive though....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Only thing is, he is hubbies hunting dog and Doug hates it when we make fun of him.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had males that would stop eating for a week or longer while my bitches were in heat.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

PetSmart sells doggy diapers, they make life way easier.

I separate 100% (different rooms, Lyka-free-zone in the house where Cujo can go without sniffing around, licking floors and salivating constantly...).

I try and get Lyka to pee somewhere else so that Cujo can poop without spending the first 45 minutes sniffing at her pee. He won't eat much either, if anything, so sometimes he just won't poop for a few days.

Other than wearing a diaper and being confined to the living room/kitchen area, Lyka's happy as a clam. She sleeps in a crate in the living room, Cujo gets the other half of the house which Lyka is banned from. He's in the kennel during the day or in the bedroom.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Anna Kasho said:


> Early warning signs? What did you notice that made you realise she had pyo?


OK - it's been a while - this is the best of my memory. Day 1 and 2, I noted as very small amount of clear mucous discharge that was unusual for the dog. Day 3 and 4 the discharge was heavier - definitely abnormal. She was taken to a repro vet and was treated with anitbiotics (I think). It was stressful for a week or so, but she ended up fine and produced a nice litter after.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ooooops! I thought it was BEACHES 101...erh, got to put the tanning oil away.


----------

